# Hyperthyroidism on levo? or resistance? or what?



## hdbernalp1979 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi everyone:

I´m a 37 years old thin guy, Diagnosed on 2010 with subcliniical hypothyroidism, since then (and before) i´ve been low energy, low libido, but apparently enough functional to work and for medics my symptoms wasnt ´cause thyroid issues, in that epoch i went two times to psychologist that didnt help on nothing. Between 2010 and 2016 again i repeated some teste and subclnical still was there and TSH was high than tests on 2010, and again you are normal and sent me to psychiatrist. I declined to try endos again and i was resigned to live in this way, until 2016 that everything went worst i became to wake up early (3:30-4:00 am) feeling tired the rest of day, my hair became to fall, my eyebrows too, my skin became soooo dry, eye bags all the time, and libido and erections went to zero.........My best friend told my about pay for a private endo, so i did, again the tests and medic told me about begin a therapeutic test to see if i could have a response with levo. First month with 50 mcg was the best month in years much energy, much motivation, and the i suffered a crash, i went worst than when i began, since then i´ve never felt again in that way, i´m still with eyebags, there´s medium energy days and low energy days, still wake up early at 5 am not so tired like before, but enough to impact my days, skin still doesnt improve at all, eyebrows and hair stopped its falling but doesnt return.

I was searching other opinions and endos told me that now i´m hyper, that all is in my head, that i´m hypocondriac, that i´m inventing the symptoms, that like i´m a thin guy and i believe that i have hypothyroidism the symptoms appears on a kind of 'placebo'. So i dont know what to think, and that i must not go beyond 50 mcg, i just wanna and opinion an know what do you think on your experience, here are all my tests(by the way test days i dont take the pill)

2010
TSH 4.51 0.27-4.20

2011
TSH 6.23 0.27 - 4.20
PROLACTINE 11.72 ng/ml 4-15
Total Testosterone 5.21 ng/ml 2.8-8
Free Testosterone 14.38 pg/ml 9-47
FT4 1.05 ng/dl 0.93-1.7
LH 7.6 mui/ml 1.7-8.6
FSH 3.01 mui/ml 1.5-12.4
microsomal antibodies 5.0 ui/ml 0-34

2014
Total Testosterone 5.5 ng/ml ng/ml 2.8-8
SHGB 47 nmol/l with out range
Free testosterone 1.6% bioavailable 42%

2017
With levothyroxine 50 mc
January TSH 4.28 FT4 1.48 ng/dl 0.93-1.7 Cortisol 400 nmol/l 171-536
March TSH 3.49 FT4 1.86 ng/dl 0.93-1.7
June TSH 2,71 FT4 1.7 ng/dl 0.93-1.7 Cortisol 263.8 nmol/l 171-536 PostACTH 647 nmol/l 71-286

levothyroxine 75 mcg, no more ´cause i´m hyperthyroid and i dont feel hyper, no tachycardia or heat

September TSH 2,36 FT4 1.7 ng/dl 0.93-1.7

Other 2017 tests

Total T3 1.54 nmol/l 1.3-3.1
25-Hidroxy Vitamin d 30.57 ng/ml 30-70
Ferritin 125.8 ng/ml 30-400
microsomal antibodies 13 ui/ml 0-34
Prolactine 7.09 ng/ml 4-15
LH 4.78 mui/ml 1.7-8.6
FSH 3.15 mui/ml 1.5-12.4

Thanks in advance


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You need to test free t3. Your free t4 is too high and won't be a good option long term. There's a good possibility that you are not converting t4 to t3.

Did you ever have a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 25-Hidroxy Vitamin d 30.57 ng/ml 30-70


What are you doing to address your low D levels?


----------



## hdbernalp1979 (Mar 11, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> You need to test free t3. Your free t4 is too high and won't be a good option long term. There's a good possibility that you are not converting t4 to t3.
> 
> Did you ever have a thyroid ultrasound?


Medics told me that isn't needed, so they dont order me that test, i´be tried three different endocrinologist. And yes ultrasound was the first, i had difuse goiter when i visited endo on january, after being on levo goiter was no more. Apparently in my country there´s no updated endos


----------



## hdbernalp1979 (Mar 11, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> What are you doing to address your low D levels?


Medics that i've visited said that vitamin d on 30 is normal.....but reading on forums i knew that being barely in the low range i´m on vitamin d deficiency. So i bought a jar of 5000 ui vitamin d, i´m taking one pill on the dinner, i dont know if i should take ther pill, reading in the forums people sometimes take weekly a megadose of 50000 ui, i know that since a month ago


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was at 29 when tested and took the 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks then transitioned and now take 5K IU daily and 10K IU occasionally as I struggle to stay in the top of the range.



> Apparently in my country there´s no updated endos


Most endo's in the USA focus on TSH which is crazy because TSH is more of a diagnostic rather than a way to dose thyroid hormone replacement medications.

I had to see 3 different endo's and eventually gave up because all kept me under medicated and based my dose on TSH results. I now see an osteopathic doctor vs an MD that works with me because I have little to no TSH when my FT-4 and FT-3 are 1/2-3/4 of the range. I happen to have antibodies that suppress my TSH and insisted that an MD test for them to get my point across. That worked for about 1 year then they wanted to lower my dose because of my low TSH so I found a new doctor.


----------

